
Ask HN: Courses on non-tech startup/bootstrap aspects? - mezod
At the moment, it&#x27;s very easy to find quality online courses&#x2F;video tuts on almost everything tech. Even curriculums on what should be learnt and how.<p>However, when it comes to other aspects, i.e finance, business models, product, marketing, etc, there&#x27;s nothing really &#x27;structured&#x27;, it&#x27;s more about random posts or talks...<p>So, do you know of any courses that are not just about &quot;how cool it is to start something&quot; and general advise, but more down to technicalities, i.e what&#x27;s CAC, LTV, CSat, NPC,...?<p>YC&#x27;s Stanford course on &quot;How to Start a Startup&quot; was really interesting because it covers several topics, but I&#x27;d like to find something more specific.
======
joeclark77
Have you looked at Coursera's catalog and found it wanting? They seem to have
specializations (sets of 5-6 classes) in Finance, Marketing, Human Resources
and other topics under "Business".

------
Bashmaistora
There are a lot less business-focussed resources for sure. You can check this
free business course on Udemy that seems decent (I have not taken it myself)
[https://www.udemy.com/basics-of-starting-an-online-
business/](https://www.udemy.com/basics-of-starting-an-online-business/)

There are a lot of resources for marketing, but you have to look for the ones
that are relative to what you want to achieve.

